# should i add a T to my SR20DE or get a new SR20DET?



## MF_FM (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, i am wondering which one is the best idea?
i personally own a 96 SER, and i would like my ride run a little faster 
but i dont know which one should i choose and i do not know the price range what so ever...

idea A) since my car's engine is SR20DE already, should i add turbo and so on... but what do i need to get to have a turbo car??? and how much spending will i be saving for??? cost of laboring???

idea B) get a SR20DET from net, and replace my car's stock engine, but again how much will i be saving for??? 

thanks for reading my post, guys which idea would be costing the less and would be the quickest??? thank you


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Uh oh. You'll see why I said that in some following posts. Anyway, I think you should just get a turbo kit. It'll come with everything you'll need. You can get a good one for about 3500-4200 dollars. How many miles are on the engine you have now?


----------



## MF_FM (Jan 10, 2004)

its about 107,000 miles, what does a turbo kit include?? and what brand is great?
3500 ~ 4200, would getting a new SR20DET and have it install, would that cost more??

thank you for replying


----------



## serjustin (Feb 5, 2004)

DET's are a safer bet if you dont plan to... up the boost to much and blow the motor. But if your going balls to the walls with it then just boost the DE. Cuz if you blow it, you cna get a JDM sr20 for 400$ or less. Lot cheaper then a 1600$ bluebird.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving to Forced Induction and Nitrous Oxide section, where this thread belongs.


----------

